# Triumph (for a short while)



## Juneau (Apr 25, 2003)

I play on a regular basis with a few of my friends, and each one of them has a distinct personality.  Brian - "GIVE ME SWORDS!  I don't care about penalties!"  Steve - "Sure...I'll be a monk...only if I can wear a loin cloth."  And myself - "WAIT! Don't get in such a hurry...let's sneak!" (group in reply: *sigh*...not again...  (you can imagine how well taking something slow and careful isn't fun for brian, the gung-ho player of the group.))

We were just setting off on a campaign our DM (a frequent here named Kaffis) had designed.  Our small band of 1st level warriors (or the lack thereof) get together to head off.  The big discrepency was how my rogue (being only 19 and a farmboy) got a hold of four daggers and a short sword, and had the capacity and knowledge of how to carry them effectively.  It scared the rest of our group.  

So we headed off, and ended up in a cave (after meeting up with a pack of rabid wolves which caused minimal damage.  Sadly, only I took damage, since I tried to hide behind brian, our big strong guy, and cuased the wolves to not like my movement).  In this cave, we went into a small room (actually very large to us half-lings) that had one giant (again think of perspective) tomb in the middle.  As we were searching the area, a group of six Kobolds came to attack!  While the fight was rather uneventful, the best part of the evening was Brian's fantastic attempt to attack a Kobold mid-flight.  He took a flying leap over the tomb, (which he cleared) and took one giant swing at the kobold that was attacking me...*sigh*  he missed profoundly!





Another day, a different campaign...

The only thing I can say is that brian still hates me to this day for what I did to him.  I am a cleric in this campaign.  One of the spells that I had learned for the day was command.  (for those of you not familiar with what that is, I can give a directed, one-word command that lasts for one round.)  We were trying to decide whether or not to help an innocent bystandter that was being attacked by a band of gangsters.  I didn't feel like it was the time or place to do such fighting, but brian was adamant about it.  He starts in on charging the first villain.  Now it's my turn.  Rolhn (my cleric) raises on tiny bony finger and says: "FLEE!"  Brian was not amused as his barbarian turns tail and runs full speed his entire round.  His feet just wouldn't listen to his head which screamed as it ran away from the fight he should be winning.

I say I did it all in fun...(which is true)...but I know it just pisses him off...(which is fun as well)...and pissing people off is what makes the game interesting (to a degree), and if it doesn't go too far, isn't that the point?  To mix things up and make it different than the old boring...let's kill them...oh, and them, and them.......every now and then you've gotta toss something in the mix to have a little (unorthodox, I"ll admit) fun. :-D


----------

